# (sniffles) My dog had the worst grooming session!



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I am now joining the group of all of you that have had horrible grooming experiences. I had taken Maggie to Petsmart once before and they did a FABULOUS job so I thought I would try them again. I wrote out explicit instructions for them to just snip (trim) the ends (not to give her a puppy or a butch cut), wash her, trim the nails and put one bow on top of her head. Well, when I picked her up she was so wiggly I couldnt get a good look at her...so I paid them (they even charged me $10.00 extra for a cut when she was supposed to get a little trim). Well when I got home they had shaved off her mushmash (mustache) completely, cut almost all of her eyelashes, butched her fur down her nose, gave her a puppy cut (only maybe less than an inch of fur on her body...when I brought her in..she had about 4"), left a HUGE matte on her belly, and get this...her behind is cut in a square shape. I cannot begin to describe it. They shaved the fur all up her legs in jags and then cut her back end in a perfect square shape. It's just awful! THEN they put one of those cheap octogonal Christmas bows on her head for the bow! Pooor Maggieeeeeeeeee!









Thanks for listening!


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

Poor Magie, are you going to have her bot reshaped to match the rest of her body? I would go in and get my money back.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

awww, I'm sorry to hear that! With that kind of work done, I'd rather do it myself! I just cut my girl's hair for the first time. Her hair was 5 inch. But for some reason, I ended up with 3 inches left







. It doesn't look too bad, but I miss her fluffy tush! You can tell it's not professional though. HAHA. Don't worry though. Your baby is naturally cute! And since the mustache is gone, you don't have to worry about hair getting into her eyes! Just trying to think possitive. Go back there and tell them they need to fix it and either refund you or give you a discount for next time and make sure that same groomer doesn't do Maggie. If you remember the date of when you took her to petsmart before the bad accident, maybe they can look it up and tell you who did it and you can try to get them again. I was gonna try going to another place other than to my vet's groomers because they charge 30 bucks and that's not including a cut! But now I'm hesitating. LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Poor Maggie and poor you!
Yes, I too had a similiar experience-it was our first trip to the groomer-and I was there...watching in horror the whole time!
I will have to look and see if I posted that experience here, or just in MO. It was one of my first posts over there...I don't know if I was even on this site yet then.

I think one of the worst thing they can do is cut off the face part. She cut Brinkley's muzzle so short-he didn't even resemble a maltese...made his nose look all long...that face hair took FOREVER to grow back out...but it has...finally. And remember-I was there...helping hold him...new maltese mommy...only had him less than two weeks or so...stood there shocked...thinking..."surely that is not the way a maltese is supposed to be cut"...and I took a picture! Anyway...like I said, there was way more to it..I need to see if I can find that post...


That bad first experience really did me in. That is why I try to do it myself. I keep tempting myself to try somewhere else sometime...as a treat to him and myself...a spa day...and to see if I am doing a comprable job...ha ha. I have had some references to some other places...(but the first one was referred too!)...but the FREE part when I do it is SO nice!

So, chin's up! It will grow...but I do know how frustrating it is. How about that booty? What in the world were they thinking?! Did they do anything to her tail?
Did you leave a written list, or just verbal? I would def. be talking to someone about it. Not that it will help at this time, but letting someone there know the horrendous job that was done may prevent it for someone else...maybe...


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Call and be sure the person who did the cut is there, make sure the manager is there also. Go in wirh Maggie and demand a refund! That is just awfull, you shouldn't have to pay for that or deal with a groomer who doesn't know what they are doing... Petsmart or a private salon the person should be fully trained and be able to follow instructions. 

I am so sorry, but remember malt hair grows pretty quickly and she will look better in no time.

Judi


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Don't feel too bad, PetSmart messed my baby's hair up on the FIRST visit! I asked them to just clean up the hairs on her face and the bottom of her feet and her butt area. She came back with BANGS that took FOREVER to grow back out, paws that were not only cut on the bottom but cut all the way down on top so it looked real dumb because her hair was still kinda long and a big space on her butt.

never again, its not worth the bargain price.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

My lil boy gets his hair cut at Petsmart. I didn't realize how lucky I was.

When I first took him in he got set up with the manager of the grooming (i didnt ask for her, just happened that way)

She did an awesome job an he likes her pretty well









I've taken him back to her three times since, including Saturday. 

So as suggested, I'd get the name of your first groomer, and schedule with them. It's sometimes a hassle, but I drive nearly 30 mins to get Boom groomed, so I may as well make sure I get who I want.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Sep 17 2004, 11:57 AM
> *Toby had two semi-bad experiences and that is why I just decided to do it myself--then the only person I can blame it myself.  <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9452*


[/QUOTE]








I'm not sure if you realise it yet Nichole, but when I go to clip Abby etc, I am surely coming to you for instructions and advice! Toby's haircuts are awesome! I think you should go into business! LOL









I think it will only be about another month or so before I look at a haircut for Abby. I was originally planning on growing Abby's hair long, but I'm noticing matts coming in already and her hair is only about 2 1/2 inches long! :wacko: I'll see how I go, but I'm starting to think she'd be happier with shorter hair









I trim the hair on her feet at the moment. It looks a bit choppy, I'm not very good at it, but after reading about all your experiences, I'm kinda glad to have choppy - I'd rather that than a practically bald baby!







At least I can control the length when I do it - even if it isn't overly pretty!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 26 2004, 12:46 AM
> *Thanks Sunshine
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks Nichole! I can't wait for Summer to be over and I can buy Abby some jumpers and stuff... it'll be sooo cute!!







I can already picture her in a pink jumper and matching pink ribbons! LOL AAAWWWW!!!
















I just have to find somewhere around here or somewhere online that sells cute ribbons and jumpers for them!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 26 2004, 12:46 AM
> *Then to make it look professional, don't forget to blend the hair from the top of the head to the back of the neck.  Also, here is something that I do when I clip Toby.  Since I like the shorter look on his body and the longer on his head, I trim the neck area pretty short.  For some reason, if I leave it long, it makes his neck look thick and doesn't give that sweet faced cut that I am after.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=13271*


[/QUOTE]

Hmmm <_< When I tried that...his longer head hair did not blend well with the shorter neck hair...he had a "line"...and it looked choppy...like I didn't know what I was doing...(maybe cuz I didn't







)...so the next day I got the clippers back out and #2 guarded it from the top of his eyes/eyebrows







to the nape of his neck...then I blended in with a #1 guard right around his eyebrows part...I like to see his eyes...

I find the biggest challenge to be his face...I feel like I know what I want to do...but can't get him to be still long enough to do it. But then, I often feel like I really am just guessing at the right approach...and that a skilled groomer would die laughing at my stupidity...









The next biggest challenge would have to be legs...they are so angley or something with all those boney things poking out...







It is hard to make them not look choppy. I have tried both scissors and clippers. He is more still for clippers...and I am less nervous...but they don't look right on the legs.

Anyway, I would like to go and just WATCH at Petsmart or another grooming place for a day...see some techniques..then go back home and try myself.

I am trying to grow Brinkley out a little before winter. I probably will take him to be groomed for real before we go home for T'giving...(if he gets to go)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I took Lady to be professionally groomed only 3 times after I adopted her and each time was a disaster. The first time they cut her so short and shaved her muzzle, then put a bow on either ear and she looked exactly like a poodle. I thought I hadn't explained well enough what I wanted so I gave them a second chance since they were recommended to me.

The second time the haircut was better, but she was injured. The groomer cut a huge piece of skin off the top of her head (about the size of a nickel) and didn't even tell me. I didn't realize it until I got home. It was deep and must have really bled, but they didn't even bother to tell me. She still has a scar and no hair ever grew back there.

The last time I trie someone esle, also recommended, and it was the most unevenb haircut I have ever seen. her face looked like she had slept on one side, it was so "off". The groomer missed whole places, like her shoulders. I had to go out and get some supplies and fix it myself.

So I then learned how to do it myself and I am glad I did. I have spent a small fortune on supplies, but it really is doabe. I even get asked where I get her groomed!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, Nicole, I am impressed you can scissor cut. I use regular clippers with comb attachments over a 40 blade. You can get the combs up to 4" (although the longer ones have to be ordered from catalogues). In the summer when it's so hot here in North Carolina, I will use a 3F blade on Lady's body. It leaves her coat about 1/2 inch and does a nice, smooth cut.

It's big investment in equipment, but it pays for itself over time.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Oct 26 2004, 11:49 AM
> *If the hair cut looks choppy, use some thinning shears to even it out.  That helps.  To use the thinning shears (or texturing shears as we are supposed to call them
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


:wacko: Ok, I am DEFINETELY not a read it/learn it gal...I have GOT to see someone do that for it to sink in...even the thinning shears part...I learn by hear it/read it/see it/do it....unfortunately...can you make me a training video?


----------

